# UPC package on Website



## Gerard M (7 Mar 2009)

Looked up UPC Website.... Television + Broadband 1MB + Phone Line for €49 a month, how come i pay €51.49 a month. paid €57.49 last January, also paid €53 a month in 2008, should have be €48 a month, i rang UPC to say they overcharged me also a number of time email to them, they said they will refund me, never did. Had anyone has the experience like that?


----------



## theresa1 (7 Mar 2009)

What tv package do you have?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Mar 2009)

Would a call to www.comreg.ie help?


----------



## Gerard M (7 Mar 2009)

Basic Tv Pack


----------



## theresa1 (7 Mar 2009)

Analogue TV is €24.50 -you should switch if you can to digital at €20. If you have broadband long your fee could be different -  I came up with 24.50+24 = 48.50


----------



## rgfuller (7 Mar 2009)

Maybe the price has changed, maybe you made some phone calls, the bills are itemised so you can see how your monthly charge is made up.


----------



## cinders (7 Mar 2009)

check if its €49 per calendar month or if the UPC month is along the lines of 28 days in a month. 

Keep on them for your refund or an explanation of the variance if you think its incorrect.


----------



## Gerard M (7 Mar 2009)

Basic tv pack... Digital or Analogue?
I use TV remote control to switch Channels on TV, so it must be analogue.
UPC never mention the Different between Digital and Analogue,


----------



## Gerard M (7 Mar 2009)

I rarely use Phone call, the itemised bill roughly about 30 cents, so i do not need to add to that,
http://www.upc.ie/deals/newcustomer


----------



## askalot (8 Mar 2009)

Is your broadband 1MB?


----------



## huskerdu (8 Mar 2009)

Do you have a box from UPC ? If so, you have Digital, if not you have Analogue.


----------



## Gerard M (8 Mar 2009)

Yes it is 1MB as i mention at the top.


----------



## Gerard M (8 Mar 2009)

The UPC website mention nothing about choice of choosing the Analogue and Digital.and the difference price for both of them.
i assume digital or analogue both are the same price.
i am talking about the website mention 49 Euro for TV Basic pack, 1 MB Broadband and phone line only,
 how come i am charge 51.49 Euro last Februry and again this month,
 was 57 Euro last January Invoice, no phone calls.
l assume the UPC did not give a true fact on the website.
The UPC invoice trying to confuse me and to customers like me with three pages all meanless. It should be simple , one page would be enough.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Mar 2009)

Gerard M said:


> Looked up UPC Website.... Television + Broadband 1MB + Phone Line for €49 a month, how come i pay €51.49 a month. paid €57.49 last January, also paid €53 a month in 2008, should have be €48 a month, i rang UPC to say they overcharged me also a number of time email to them, they said they will refund me, never did. Had anyone has the experience like that?


 
I'd say the difference is the cost of the phone calls. 

Inculding VAT...
Analog TV is 23.50
Phone 9.99
Internet 20.00

Total Subs 53.49 Less discount for having TV and BB 5.99 plus usage of the phone. 

That said I have had some mix ups will the billing and I intend going back through them to check. Incidentally it says on the website digital is cheaper.€20. I assume to encourage everyone to get off the analog. Incidentally they've probably moved you to 3MB they did with me, its the same price anyway.


----------

